# Maternity Leave



## existential (Aug 20, 2008)

Hello,
I am going to have a baby in the summer when my company is closed. I would like to know if I can start taking my maternity leave when my company opens again one month after the due date?
THANK YOU VERY MUCH.


----------



## existential (Aug 20, 2008)

I am also wondering if I can benefit from the maternity leave if my baby is delivered prior to the due date, which would be exactly one year after starting my job?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

existential said:


> I am also wondering if I can benefit from the maternity leave if my baby is delivered prior to the due date, which would be exactly one year after starting my job?


What does your contract say? Mine had a maternity clause - not much use to me but it was in there stating exactly what I would be entitled to if I ever fell pregnant.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> What does your contract say? Mine had a maternity clause - not much use to me but it was in there stating exactly what I would be entitled to *if I ever fell pregnant*.


----------



## existential (Aug 20, 2008)

My contract stipulates that I am entitled to the UAE law regarding pregnancy leave...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

UAE maternity law entitles a woman is entitled to 45 days paid leave (at full pay) after one years service. It can be taken before or after the birth. If a woman has completed less than one years service she is entitled to 45 days leave at half pay.

FYI - Article 30 of the UAE Labour Law.


-


----------



## existential (Aug 20, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> UAE maternity law entitles a woman is entitled to 45 days paid leave (at full pay) after one years service. It can be taken before or after the birth. If a woman has completed less than one years service she is entitled to 45 days leave at half pay.
> 
> FYI - Article 30 of the UAE Labour Law.
> 
> ...


Do you mean 1 year of service before the delivery due date OR one year of service before the actual delivery of the baby?
Thank you


----------



## ralphrau (Dec 6, 2008)

For clarification regarding UAE Labour Law I have in the past called the toll free number 800-MOL.

The Ministry of Labour toll free number has been quite helpful.


----------



## Starv (Oct 23, 2008)

*text from labour law*



existential said:


> Do you mean 1 year of service before the delivery due date OR one year of service before the actual delivery of the baby?
> Thank you


You can find the labor law document Elphaba is referring to by doing a quick google search. You can take the leave before or after the birth, so I'm confident that the answer would be 1 year of service before you take the leave or actually deliver the baby (whichever comes first). Here is the section on M-leave:

"A working woman is entitled to 45 days maternity leave with full pay which includes the period before and after the delivery,
provided she has served continuously for not less than one year. The maternity leave is granted with half pay if the woman
has not completed one year of service.
At the end of the maternity leave, a working woman has the right to extend her maternity leave for a maximum period of l0
days without pay. This unpaid leave can be continuous or interrupted, if the interruption is caused by illness which prevents
her from coming to work. The illness must be confirmed by a certified government physician licenced by the competent health
authority.
Maternity leave in either of the above cases is not deducted from any other leave that a female employee is entitled to.
During the 18 months following delivery, a female employee who nurses her child has the right to have two daily intervals
which do not exceed half an hour each for the purpose of nursing her child. These additional intervals are considered part of
her working hours and no deduction in wages can be made.

Paternity leave is not provided for under the Law."


----------

